# Blue wilderness.



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Just put my 7month old pup on blue wilderness which I also supplement with 1 spoon full of the wet BB cans.. It's been 1 week and seems like it's doing the job so far . Anyone else use this food 
?? And do you have any pics of what your dog is looking like on this food ?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi , I feed my dog blue buffalo puppy formula and when he turns 1yr I will switched him to wilderness very good food I was told by other pit owners , may I ask why you feeding him that he's only 7mos old and needs all the vitamins and minerals from the puppy food just curios . I don't mean to offend you if I did just wondering since your pit is still a puppy?


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Is blue wilderness all stage of life food?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, it is a good food. I stoped using it due to the high content of protein. I was highly adviced against it till he becomes a young adult (after puppyhood). This is what he looked like wiht B Wilderness.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

High protein with young pups can lead to developmental issues and kidney issues later on in life. Rather than finding a food with this or that, try and find a food that has a nice balance to it, and remember that not every food works for every dog.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Chino ate blue buffalo puppy formula (same company) and we are just now starting to mix the taste of the wild in to switch over. But he ate food from the same company since he was little. (still is a puppy)
This is a little old...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That was my pluto on Blue Wilderness, great food but extremely expensive. He had energy like you wouldn't believe. HIs coat was really nice, eyes were clear and his nails and ears were in great shape. The only thing I have against relying only on a high protein commercial food is that there isn't a real way to know what the true percentages are in them and if they really use meat ingridients or if they had whey proteins to get the levels that high. In my opinion High protein is not bad for any dog if you think about it dogs and wolves have the same exact digestive system and their DNA is 90% equal or more. Dogs are carnivores they do not need grains and that is fact, wolves in the wild eat animals not a bunch of corn or rice, they will eat anything when they are hungry but they were designed to be meat eaters just check their teeth it is a tool to shred and cut through bone and meat. however, commercial food companies have brain washed people into thinking that dogs need grains and carbs.THe issue I have with artifical high protein foods is that you do not know what is in it. I would rather feed a cheaper kibble such as canidae all life stages that still has good ingridients no corn or by products with lower protein (24%) and add some boiled chicken or eggs and yogurt so at least you know he is getting a good diet.

By the way this is my brother's American Bulldog he is strictly on raw meaty bones, muscle meats, and organs. No carbs or fruits or Vegies. He started to develop allergies when he switched him from blue buffalo to Kirkland, he started getting acne, his hair started to fall out and his ears kept getting infected, now that he eats raw he is in excellent shape...


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies ; I grabbed a big bag of the BB puppy formula with half a cup of wilderness mixed in ; seems to be working great with firm stools still.. I've been reading alot about this raw diet stuff. I 
might have to try it out.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> Is blue wilderness all stage of life food?


I read it says adult??? I have to :hammer:check again LOL


----------

